# Has anyone used a solar charger to fire up their Kindle?



## jseidel5263 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm interested in getting a solar charger to recharge my Kindle but I have two concerns:  (1) I don't want to fry my Kindle so advice is solicited; and (2) I'm not really sure what I need.  I've seen a Solio charger online but can't find a manufacturer that specifically says their product works on a Kindle.  (Most talk about charging cell phones.)  I suspect I might need a converter tip of some sort to plug into the Kindle.  Again, seen those online, too.  But has anyone given it a try?  Thanks for your help.

P.S.  Kindle Cust. Support refused to endorse another manufacturer's product so I got no help there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't heard or read anything, JSeidel...  anyone else?  I was looking at external battery packs, but I read one person said their Kindle made a strange noise when attached and I lost interest.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

“P.S.  Kindle Cust. Support refused to endorse another manufacturer's product so I got no help there”

That’s as it should be. They can’t test everything out there, and there are liability issues.

I wouldn’t recommend plugging anything into the charger port on the Kindle that doesn’t specifically say it works with the Kindle. 

Lithium-ion/film batteries such as are in the Kindle require sophisticated chargers that can carefully monitor the charge process.  And because of their different shapes and sizes each type of Li-ion battery requires a charger designed to accommodate its particular size. This means lithium ion battery chargers are more expensive and more difficult to find than NiMH and NiCd battery chargers. (I stole this info from the Green Batteries site, heh).


Mike


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I would not risk the precious Kindle


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hubby has been researching solar power to heat our swimming pool and to supply power for our home, but I had never heard of solar chargers for cell phones and such... interesting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, JMiked, love the Alfa logo!  Do you have an Alfa?  My husband had a '74 Spider Veloce when we met, and has owned a '67 GTV, a '67 Gulia Super sedan, and some four door sedan that he can't recall.  I was very upset when he sold the Spider, although he bought something else to replace it.

Betsy


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been looking for a portable solar panel. I found this http://www.treehugger.com/files/2006/09/20_solar_panel.php that talks about buying one.

My understanding is that the solar power is stored in a battery that you then use to recharge stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I am NOT recommending this for the Kindle, just putting this out as an example since there seems to be curiosity about solar chargers in general. Hikers/Backpackers use them a lot. REI has several versions from VERY expensive to inexpensive. Here's a link to one sold on Amazon: Solar Charger







.

Repeat I am NOT recommending this for the Kindle, or anything else. Might be good, might not. I haven't tried it. I might get one for some of my other devices, it looks kinda cool.

Betsy

Did I mention I am NOT recommending this for the Kindle?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I am NOT recommending this for the Kindle, just putting this out as an example since there seems to be curiosity about solar chargers in general. Hikers/Backpackers use them a lot. REI has several versions from VERY expensive to inexpensive. Here's a link to one sold on Amazon: Solar Charger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation Betsy!! LOL j/k


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Thanks for the recommendation Betsy!! LOL j/k


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

If I'm without electricity for the time that it takes my Kindle to deplete the battery charge, losing the use of my Kindle will be far down on my list of worries.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Teninx said:


> If I'm without electricity for the time that it takes my Kindle to deplete the battery charge, losing the use of my Kindle will be far down on my list of worries.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx said:


> If I'm without electricity for the time that it takes my Kindle to deplete the battery charge, losing the use of my Kindle will be far down on my list of worries.


We were without power during/after Hufficane Ike for 5 days and we are 200 miles north of Houston. DD and family were without 10 days in NE Houston. We had to charge cell phones in my car. Maybe I should invest in a car charger for my Kindle!!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> We were without power during/after Hufficane Ike for 5 days and we are 200 miles north of Houston. DD and family were without 10 days in NE Houston. We had to charge cell phones in my car. Maybe I should invest in a car charger for my Kindle!!


A five-day interruption in electrical service would tax the capacity of our home generator and likely make it necessary for Mrs. Ten to be transported to an assisted living facility. The last think I'd be thinking about charging up would be our Kindles.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the iGo charger with the multiple tips, including the one for the Kindle and it has both a car charger and a wall plug end. It has worked fine on both sources for my Kindle, cell phone, etc.  I figure if I lose power long enough to run out my Kindle, I'll be recharging everything in the car.  Living in a hurricane prone area I try to think of the possibilities, since I've been down that road before. That is why I went for a book light that took regular batteries.  So far I haven't seen a solar charger that works for the Kindle.  I might get it if they had one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I have the iGo charger with the multiple tips, including the one for the Kindle and it has both a car charger and a wall plug end. It has worked fine on both sources for my Kindle, cell phone, etc. I figure if I lose power long enough to run out my Kindle, I'll be recharging everything in the car. Living in a hurricane prone area I try to think of the possibilities, since I've been down that road before. That is why I went for a book light that took regular batteries. So far I haven't seen a solar charger that works for the Kindle. I might get it if they had one.


I also have the iGo and love it. I got tips for all of my devices. I just change the tip or use the splitter to charge more than one device. During the last hurricane through VA, my stepson's family was without power for five days. Fortunately they have a generator and their worst problem was keeping the cable running so the kids didn't go crazy.

20 years ago or so, the Washington, DC area got hit with a big snow and we were without power for two days, and the area was immobilized (this was a LOT of snow). Digital newspapers were just starting, the Washington Post had a service called Digital Ink where you could download the paper to your computer. I had a laptop and was able to download the Post via modem. It was a small thing but it helped keep us sane while we waited for power and street clearing; we were fortunate in that we were healthy and had enough food in the house and a fireplace.

Now, with Eleanor the K, I could do the same thing! Probably keep me from whacking my husband with a piece of firewood. He really gets testy without his newspaper.


----------



## jseidel5263 (Oct 29, 2008)

So, Betsy the Quilter, tell me what you REALLY think? 
Are you recommending it!!?? LOL


----------



## jseidel5263 (Oct 29, 2008)

Teninx, the problem I have is twofold.  I lose power quite regularly AND I live in earthquake country.  Solar radios are a must-have.  It's my "what if I decide to live on a desert island" query:  Is there a reliable solar charger for my precious Kindle?  I don't want to turn into Tom Hanks and talk to a soccer ball on my desert island!!  Although I might decorate my Kindle for Christmas this year.  If people can put clothes on dogs, why can't I do a little Kindle decorating??  Go Christmas Kindling?  Ooh, there's an idea.  Put your Christmas Carols on the Kindle and never forget the words!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jseidel5263 said:


> So, Betsy the Quilter, tell me what you REALLY think?
> Are you recommending it!!?? LOL


LOL!

I did order one to try with my other devices, but not my Kindle.  No sir, not for Eleanor.

Betsy


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

jseidel5263 said:


> Teninx, the problem I have is twofold. I lose power quite regularly AND I live in earthquake country. Solar radios are a must-have. It's my "what if I decide to live on a desert island" query: Is there a reliable solar charger for my precious Kindle? I don't want to turn into Tom Hanks and talk to a soccer ball on my desert island!! Although I might decorate my Kindle for Christmas this year. If people can put clothes on dogs, why can't I do a little Kindle decorating?? Go Christmas Kindling? Ooh, there's an idea. Put your Christmas Carols on the Kindle and never forget the words!


I understand, j.....but in our situation being without power for any length of time is an emergency, life-impairing situation. Having the Kindle on solar power wouldn't matter one bit.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I understand, j.....but in our situation being without power for any length of time is an emergency, life-impairing condition. Having the Kindle on solar power wouldn't matter one bit.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I too live in VA. and  after Hurricane Isabelle we did not have power for eight days.  I have iGo tips for every portable electronic device I own as well as a splitter and car charger unit.  We had to rely on cell phones as no land lines were working.  If  this were to happen again and I couldn't use my Kindle, I'd been in the dumps!  We do now have a generator to run household necessities, but I am not sure I could convince my hubby that "KIII" would be a necessity.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I got a Solio Classic as a Christmas gift (yes, I know it's not Christmas yet, but I said I wanted it, and he apparently didn't want to bother wrapping it). It was at Costco for $50 or $60. I used it on my cell the other day, and didn't blow it up. I'm going to be gettting a tip that is recommended by the manufacturer for the Kindle. I'll let you know if I kill my Kindle 

We live in the California desert, where there's plenty of sunshine and the threat of earthquakes. We also have sky-high electricity rates, so if I can charge my cell phone and Kindle without using electricity, I'll be happy. I figure it will be great for car trips, too. Mine came with a bunch of tips that will work on any USB-charging device (like iPhone/iPod), several cell phones, and probably some other devices I have hanging around.


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> Hubby has been researching solar power to heat our swimming pool and to supply power for our home, but I had never heard of solar chargers for cell phones and such... interesting!


I've actually been researching this too, so this post caught my eye. I think solar power should be used a lot more than it has up to this point.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

We will be installing solar panels on our roof soon which will take care of our hot water. Unfortunately, living in the Midwest we don't get enough sun to use solar for our electricity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

I'd love to be able to afford solar panels for my house.  I'd have a hard time with them because of all my trees blocking the sun and dropping pine needles on the roof all the time.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually had to ask one of my neighbors to cut a tree down. We shared the cost, it ended up costing me $500.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been going solar for all of my outdoor lights, and even switching my Christmas lights to solar. Living in So Fla it's a natural thing to do. I'd be afraid to try the solar unit for my Little Gertie until Amazon comes out with one or endorses one.

This is what I'm getting instead. It takes AA batteries.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie,

I'm with you on the solar charger, waiting for there to be a "blessed by Amazon" charger, though I have one to use with other devices.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

After Mike and I hijacked the solar charger thread with car talk,  I split it and moved the car bit into Not Quite Kindle as a new topic, 'cause I think it would be interesting for people to post about first cars/favorite cars!

I'll post my pic there!

Betsy


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

As far as I know, Amazon doesn't endorse any chargers other than its own for Kindle. 

We've looked into solar for our house, but even a $30,000 system won't cover all our needs. I'm waiting on a new round of rebates from the state, and perhaps a price drop/efficiency increase on the panels.


----------



## Sioux (Nov 26, 2008)

This last July I visited friends on a remote island off the coast of Maine and the cabin there has no electricity.  They have a generator but the need to haul in fuel and the cacophony of the thing had them wanting a better option, as one of them ran his software business from there for the month.  They put in a solar panel with all the requisite equipment so they could charge the laptop and cell phones.  I charged my Kindle from this set up with no problems at all.  But I must say, this wasn't one of those portable backpack chargers, it was fixed (panel about 3'x4', etc).  If anyone needs the specifics of what they installed, I can find out, but I can report that this worked quite well.

I can also report that if I stood in just the right spot on the dock, I could get a weak Whispernet signal and buy more books while there.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

To update on the Solio Classic. It does work, and my Kindle didn't blow up. Yay!

I used the Sprint tip, which the manufacturer recommends for Kindle. Of course, like all other chargers, it is not recommended/endorsed by Amazon. 

I also bought a goose-neck LED light for the Solio. I figured it might come in handy if there's a power outage or if I want to take it while traveling.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm happy to report that my solar charger worked perfectly to charge my Kindle.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Which model charger did you get and did you need an additional tip?  Which tip?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have friends who backpack and use solar chargers for their IPod's and Navigation units. They have never had a problem with charging their devices. They bought theirs at REI. I don't know the exact model but they do work and they work well. I also know a few folks who have served in Iraq and have brought solar chargers with them to recharge laptops, IPods, portable DVDs, and the like. Again, I don't know the models they used but they bought them at REI or placesl ike REI.

I would go to an REI and ask one of the service people there about them.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought my solar charger from this company. http://www.solarstyle.com/ When you go there, they offer you a discount right up front.

I bought one with a "Full Kit" that included ac and car charger as well as a selection of tips, one of which fit my Kindle.


----------

